# 66 GTO Dash Insert AutoCAD file



## Matty (May 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

does anyone have CAD data / 2D pattern of the wooden dash insert for a 66GTO? I would like to CNC cut one out of carbon fiber sheet and also modify the AC vent area.

Or maybe does someone have an old one (can be broken) that you dont need anymore for me to scan?

Anything helps.

Thanks
Matty


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Following.
I would also like to try this with a laser cutter.
Ken


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

For as perfect a pattern as you could want, Ames sells an insert - for as cheap as $29 - that could be traced or scanned for your purposes. Of course, they also sell complete, precut kits for carbon fiber inserts. Maybe you have a custom color or other personalization in mind, though?


----------

